# We can't stop anyone



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We can't contain guards: Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Steve Nash, Kobe Bryant, Baron Davis, Dwyane Wade, Allen Iverson, Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili









We can't contain small forwards: Lebron James, Caron Butler, Paul Pierce, Carmelo Anthony









We can't contain big men: Tim Duncan, Amare Stoudemire, Dwight Howard, Carlos Boozer, Yao Ming









Bottom line: We can't defend stars


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> We can't contain guards: Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Steve Nash, Kobe Bryant, Baron Davis, Dwyane Wade, Allen Iverson, Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in other news:

water is wet

shaq is fat

and poking yourself in the eye with a sharp stick will hurt


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:

That's what I think this thread is, Capt'n Obvious.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You all got the message. 

I find it hard to believe that we are fourth in field goal percentage, goes to show how overrated stats can be. Whenever it counts the opposing stars have a field day against us.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Is Cuban simply overrating this team? Does he think that ... 

a)they are Finals quality?
b)they have the best up-and-coming coach in the league?
c)they have a PG and PF destined for the HOF?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No...no you cant.

If NO wins 4-0 or 4-1 I wonder if Cuban will do something drastic this offseason


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> If NO wins 4-0 or 4-1 I wonder if Cuban will do something drastic this offseason


I think the worst thing that can happen is that the Mavs take this to 6 or 7, giving the impression that they can compete - which of course they can't.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> I think the worst thing that can happen is that the Mavs take this to 6 or 7, giving the impression that they can compete - which of course they can't.


Spoken like a true Mavs fan.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We suck.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Spoken like a true Mavs fan.


Just trying to get something done - the "team" thinks that by winning a game or two they're accomplishing something.

Kinda like trying to dodge bullets in front of a firing squad, they're just prolonging the inevitable.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Just trying to get something done - the "team" thinks that by winning a game or two they're accomplishing something.
> 
> Kinda like trying to dodge bullets in front of a firing squad, they're just prolonging the inevitable.


I absolutely seconded your thoughts, the worst thing that could happen is to extend the series and still lose.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Maybe the team plane will crash.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Cuban has to appreciate that there is a difference between a rugler season team and playoff team. 

This mavs are reguler season team. They need to build with an eye on the playoffs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ii9ce said:


> Cuban has to appreciate that there is a difference between a rugler season team and playoff team.
> 
> This mavs are reguler season team. They need to build with an eye on the playoffs.


If you get hungry enough you'll eat anything, so I'm not completely sold on that; I do know that age and complacency have taken a toll on this roster and - win or lose - there's some people that need to go: Stack, EJones, and Howard (possibly both of them) to begin with.

Notice those are swing/front court players, I believe that's a good place to start.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

There is no such thing like being a regular season team or playoff team, you are either good enough to win the title or not. I agree with the list of players, however I also believe that it might be the time to think about trading Dirk. I'm not sure if he can still be the leader of this team after all that happened in the last three years, they just can't seem to get the disappointing moments out of their heads.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think we ever got over Miami. That was our Babe Ruth sale moment.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> I don't think we ever got over Miami. That was our Babe Ruth sale moment.


So we've got 80 something years to wait?

I'm in!!! :banana:


----------

